# switching to JA means test - how much would I get ?



## BBFL (4 Feb 2009)

Hi - I hope someone can make a guess/ explain clearly how JA means test works..

I'm married with soon to be 2 kids - currently on JB (having worked non-stop for 20 years before redundancy). 

Spouse earns approx. 40k
JB due to run out (390 days according to initial letter) in a few months
So if I don't get a job before then what happens ? Am I cut off and asked to apply for JA ?

In which case would I qualify, are there different rates and how much roughly can anyone guess would I get ?

If it's based on property - we have the usual 3 bed semi, lucky enough not to be in negative equity - and an investment property which is (touch wood) yielding a couple of hundred a month in profit over the low interest only mortgage (though makes a tax loss every year so far). 

Apart from that nothing apart from huge debts which are hard to pay every month so I really need the JA (or a job of course) in a few months.

(Before anyone suggests I get a job now I would officially be on maternity leave so not going to happen for a few months).

If anyone knows how JA means testing works I would be grateful as I had a look at welfare.ie and I can't seem to make it out - just need to know how much I would get (roughly even !).

Thanks
BBFL

p.s. I will be switching to maternity benefit soon too but then back to JB/JA (or job) when that runs out.


----------



## mlynch4@hotm (4 Feb 2009)

my best advice is to drop in to your local citizens information center or you could log on to their web page www.citizensinformation.ie. there is a formula as to how the dole work out the rate and the CIB will show you your options. by the way if your not well after your baby is born you can always apply for illness benefit.


----------



## Marietta (5 Feb 2009)

As far as I am aware, if your partner is earning over 400 euro a week you will not be eligible for JA


----------



## gipimann (5 Feb 2009)

Here is a link to means testing from the DSFA website

 Jobseeker's Allowance & Income from Employment

Your rental property will be assessed on the capital value less mortgage, not the actual rental income.


----------



## swlady (5 Feb 2009)

hi
i am on JA and have 3 children my money brings total household income to €417 roughly


----------



## BBFL (8 Feb 2009)

> Switching to Maternity Benefit> you cannot claim Maternity Benefit unless you are in insurable employment on the day before you start Maternity Benefit. There is no way to switch from Jobseekers Benefit to Maternity Benefit without insurable employment in between.


 
I have organised 1 insurable class A PRSI day before my due date so will be able to switch and avail of my stamps from 2 years ago at the maximum.  Then I'll probably have to apply as a new claimant for the remainder of my JB before it runs out.

Thanks for all the replies -I suspected I wouldn't get anything on JA just want to be prepared !


----------

